# Why do people stop skiing for the season?



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2018)

In good years, it seems we run out of mountains before we run out of snow. 

Why is it that people will clamor to the mountain early season, to ski in grey, cold, narrow conditions, yet when it's warm, sunny and 75% of the terrain is open, no one shows up? 

Is it other activities? Over scheduled kids? 

We were driving through MA yesterday on our way to Easter with my in-laws. At the Oxbow Marina, they had a huge soccer tournament going on. I thought it was a bit early...and somewhat odd to have an event like that on a holiday. Could that be a reason? Are people shifting gears already? 

While I am looking forward to getting out on the ol' mountain bikes and kayaks, I'm certainly in no hurry to have the snow to melt to do so.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 2, 2018)

People want to golf/bike/boat early in the season the same reason people want to ski early in the season...they haven't done it in 6 months and are ready to get back into it. Even if it does "suck" compared to peak season.

For me...personally...I just get burnt out by April.  I'll still ski but not do 3 days a week like I average in December-March.  

I'm going up to ski again this weekend for 3 days and then it'll probably just be Fridays til May or when things start to suck.  I was actually going to go to Thompson Speedway's Icebreaker racing event but the snow in VT looks like it'll be too good to pass up.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 2, 2018)

A lot of folks seem to dislike skiing corn, slush and bumps.  Might be part of the reason why their attention turns to other things in spring.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't get burnt out but my wife does by the end of March. I will now pick and choose my ski days. cold nights and warm days does not always make for a good combo as the thaw/ freeze screws up trying to get a full day in. It isn't always worth driving 2 to 3 hours each way to only ski an afternoon. While I don't mind skiing by myself in the dead of winter - Spring skiing is about grills, lawn chairs, sunshine and beer in the parking lot and doing it by yourself isn't the same. Maybe I need new friends who will set their priorities more in line with mine. My kids are in High school and college now and aren't always available because of school sports and jobs.


----------



## crank (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't start until at least Christmas unless there is real snow and terrain open.  I stop when it stops snowing because I have done enough spring skiing in my time and it no longer holds enough interest for me to make a 4+ hour drive.  We went for our first mountain bike ride of the season yesterday which brings up another reason we stopped skiing for the year - we like doing other outdoor activities when weather permits.

If I lived in ski country I would likely ski much later into spring. But I don't so I don't.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 2, 2018)

50% of terrain being open in December seems more exiting than 70% being open in April.

At this point I either want to ski trees or incredible spring conditions. Skiing some slushy narrow trails surrounded by brown is just depressing. I may as well embrace hiking or mountain biking.

There is something a lot different mentally and spiritually about skiing early season and skiing late season. It's not for everyone, all the time.

Hoping I can end the season on a high note next week some time at Jay. If I can't end it on a high note than I'll end it on the high notes already sung. Watching the snow melt isn't something that bring me a feeling of peace and happiness unless the skiing is simultaneously spectacular.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2018)

I would never stop if that was an option. and im constantly thinking about unaffordable south American summer skiing.


----------



## abc (Apr 2, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> A lot of folks seem to dislike skiing corn, slush and bumps.  Might be part of the reason why their attention turns to other things in spring.


You can't push the tail out and slide on corn/slush. Much easier to do that in man-made WORD during Christmas. 

But the other reason is probably true. People are burn out by end of March. Whether they got good condition or not, they've "skied" x number of days they've planned. Races are now over, kid's programs done, non-ski programs starting...

I'm not surprised why people quit. I'm only surprised why people start before condition were half way decent ... 

I see people cleaning their boat/bike. It's still cold out there, roads are slushy, water is still bone chilling.     But they have to brave that to go boating and biking! By the time it comes September, they're burned out and itching to ski WORD!!! 

I guess patient is not a popular thing. Who wants to wait for the right condition when one can ski the WORD or bike the salt-peppered roads??? I want something, I want it NOW!


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 2, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> A lot of folks seem to dislike skiing corn, slush and bumps.  Might be part of the reason why their attention turns to other things in spring.



Last week on vacation number of people told me how much they dislike the mushy conditions.  Lots of passholders skiing early and quitting early.  So I'm sure many people don't want to buy a ticket for the 2 hours they consider good conditions.  Perhaps a discounted 1st 2 or 3 hour ticket would be a worth while product.

When we finished skiing Attitash we almost had our stuff locked in Bear Peak lodge.  Apparently everybody else was long gone.  It was about 4:15 and we had caught the 3:59 chair. Worker said he was about to lock up when he saw us skiing down, didn't notice our shoes inside.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2018)

their loss really. this past weekend was one of my best of the season. soft bumps and deteriorating glades are my jam.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> soft bumps and deteriorating glades are my jam.



Deteriorating glades are awesome. Woods out of play / brown = I'm done or go to Jay until they're done

1 week makes a big difference at this point in the season, I don't blame people for counting themselves in or out either way


I have definitely not had my fill for the season, it's been a short one with some highlights but pretty depressing to be ending it already. Hope for a couple days at Jay next week in good conditions and terrain in play. But you won't find me skiing WROS (white ribbons of slush) after that


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2018)

okemo woods were all roped off and closed but were totally skiable with exposed grass/dirt/rock patches. fun to bounce around.

stratton woods had no signage or closures at all, and i never saw another soul skiing in the trees yesterday. i think they take a sort of sugarbushy approach to glades being neither open or closed and ski em at your own risk. coverage was better than okemo, but they also got 1-2" of fresh snow so any exposure was covered by at least a small coating. however, i also kind of figure that the extra 1000 feet of elevation and the fact that Stratton region got clobbered in march, make up for the difference.

i had never skied the long blue glade on the far right side of the Stratton trailmap, along the boundary. you need to take the green off the backside of the peak, and i had just never gone that way before. that glade is a lot of fun. not much pitch, but its very wide with lots of lines, and some lines beyond the boundary looking good too. and it goes on for a very long time. will def head right back there next time at Stratton on a powder day


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> A lot of folks seem to dislike skiing corn, slush and bumps.  Might be part of the reason why their attention turns to other things in spring.



I like corn,slush bumps and  woods but slush groomers are a complete drag , 20 mph speed limit choppy as hell and rough on my old legs . I can't help it if I can't one good speed run and there are no bumps I won't bother going . 

I like to fly also and this time of year 3rd week of April to 1st week of May is prime time for good soaring conditions been up to Ten thousand feet plenty of times and over a thousand feet per minute thermals "Updrafts". Not bad for no engine


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 2, 2018)

I love spring skiing. But kids spring stuff begins.  They are done by now and want to be home weekends. We've been home one weekend since Xmas and not much since early Nov. We got most oak leaves raked by then, but more fell and blew into yard. So our grass looks like hell and we have tons of limbs and branches down from storms.  I don't try to keep up with the Jones' too much, but neither do I want to be the eyesore amongst cul de sac suburban beauty - we don't hire out yardwork     Then need to focus on opening up lake house. 

So one intense weekend of yard work, soccer and brush burning. Then next weekend a soccer day and a ski day, could be last. Admittedly I'm losing steam and bike is looking dusty.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 2, 2018)

Usually pack it in end of April although this year I may end it next weekend at the Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge. Time to start up the jetski and break out the wetsuit.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2018)

my bike is permanently locked to a pole since i dropped my keys down a nyc sewer. that's kept me off the bike thus far.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I would never stop if that was an option. and im constantly thinking about unaffordable south American summer skiing.



Sometimes you can score a deal with a ski club..its still expensive but its the best skiing you can do in summer. Only prob is that they book early and you can get skunked on conditions...if you wait for the good stuff then the price goes through the roof due to limited hotel rooms.


----------



## smac75 (Apr 2, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> I love spring skiing. But kids spring stuff begins.  They are done by now and want to be home weekends. We've been home one weekend since Xmas and not much since early Nov. We got most oak leaves raked by then, but more fell and blew into yard. So our grass looks like hell and we have tons of limbs and branches down from storms.  I don't try to keep up with the Jones' too much, but neither do I want to be the eyesore amongst cul de sac suburban beauty - we don't hire out yardwork     Then need to focus on opening up lake house.
> 
> So one intense weekend of yard work, soccer and brush burning. Then next weekend a soccer day and a ski day, could be last. Admittedly I'm losing steam and bike is looking dusty.



^word for word this (well, except for lake house - I wish!). Past weekend was first one home since early Jan and it felt so good to just be home and catch up on one million errands! Pulled camper out of storage and dusted off mountain bike.  Will be heading back up this weekend though


----------



## kingslug (Apr 2, 2018)

I go from late November until May...then im done..unless we go to S America..seems once it gets warm..most people are just..toast.
.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 2, 2018)

Life gets in the way. 

If you have kids involved in sports other than skiing the end of ski season comes real quick. 

Competitive Soccer and Lax is in full swing. My kids had soccer tournaments 3 out of the 4 weekends in March.  We were lucky to get up this past weekend to end the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2018)

i am constantly reassured that my decision to never have kids is a great one.


----------



## tumbler (Apr 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i am constantly reassured that my decision to never have kids is a great one.



Yeah, they do get in the way but it is sure fun skiing and trying to keep up with them.  Skiing behind them in the woods when they are darting in and out of the trees is awesome.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Yeah, they do get in the way but it is sure fun skiing and trying to keep up with them.  Skiing behind them in the woods when they are darting in and out of the trees is awesome.



And hopefully you won't be old and lonely - just old.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 2, 2018)

I stop when Sugarbush closes for the season...if they were open longer, I'd ski longer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Yeah, they do get in the way but it is sure fun skiing and trying to keep up with them.  Skiing behind them in the woods when they are darting in and out of the trees is awesome.



Hell, I only got out 8 times this year on my own thus far.  But, I probably got out a dozen times skiing with my 2 year old between my legs down green terrain.  The best moment of my season by far was releasing him and watching him go on his own power for 50 feet or so.   Next year he'll be learning to actually ski on his own and I can't wait for that.  This year was all about planting the seed.   Now when I ask if he wants to go skiing tomorrow he immediately starts jumping up and down and yelling, "Yes, Skiing!" and goes and grabs his coat and boots.  Doesn't quite understand what "tomorrow" means yet. lol

I may curse him later in life when he has other sporting commitments that keep me off the hill, but the joy of sharing my passion and watching him learn will make it all worth it.  Nothing better


----------



## cdskier (Apr 2, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I may curse him later in life when he has other sporting commitments that keep me off the hill, but the joy of sharing my passion and watching him learn will make it all worth it.  Nothing better



If you get him into skiing enough, maybe he won't want to be part of those other sports that interfere with skiing!


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 2, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Hell, I only got out 8 times this year on my own thus far.  But, I probably got out a dozen times skiing with my 2 year old between my legs down green terrain.  The best moment of my season by far was releasing him and watching him go on his own power for 50 feet or so.   Next year he'll be learning to actually ski on his own and I can't wait for that.  This year was all about planting the seed.   Now when I ask if he wants to go skiing tomorrow he immediately starts jumping up and down and yelling, "Yes, Skiing!" and goes and grabs his coat and boots.  Doesn't quite understand what "tomorrow" means yet. lol
> 
> I may curse him later in life when he has other sporting commitments that keep me off the hill, but the joy of sharing my passion and watching him learn will make it all worth it.  Nothing better




This! My son is 25 now and I only get to ski with him a few times a  year. Cherish the moments!


----------



## Edd (Apr 2, 2018)

Spring skiing is tremendously underrated. I was discussing this with my wife skiing at today with near perfect spring conditions and quality deck time. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## tumbler (Apr 2, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Hell, I only got out 8 times this year on my own thus far.  But, I probably got out a dozen times skiing with my 2 year old between my legs down green terrain.  The best moment of my season by far was releasing him and watching him go on his own power for 50 feet or so.   Next year he'll be learning to actually ski on his own and I can't wait for that.  This year was all about planting the seed.   Now when I ask if he wants to go skiing tomorrow he immediately starts jumping up and down and yelling, "Yes, Skiing!" and goes and grabs his coat and boots.  Doesn't quite understand what "tomorrow" means yet. lol
> 
> I may curse him later in life when he has other sporting commitments that keep me off the hill, but the joy of sharing my passion and watching him learn will make it all worth it.  Nothing better



Maybe my post read wrong, I very much enjoy having kids and skiing with them.  Their requirements do get in the way but that is part of gig.  They are two in early teens and 10 and they love skiing, they don't want to stay home.  They have their friends on the hill and they have so much independence.  They can go off on their own and we know they are responsible and safe.  Rare is the place where kids can play by themselves.  

You're coming into the good years when they are learning and cannot go so fast.  I cannot keep up with any of them anymore.  I watch their backs from a distance.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 2, 2018)

I love spring skiing and I wish it lasted longer. Seems the mountains are closing earlier and earlier. Too many people hate skiing in what they call "mash potato" snow. 

To borrow a quote from Josh M: "It's not that you can't ski deep, crusty, heavy wet snow; it's that you can't ski, and the deep, crusty, heavy wet snow proves it" :grin::grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Maybe my post read wrong, I very much enjoy having kids and skiing with them.  Their requirements do get in the way but that is part of gig.  They are two in early teens and 10 and they love skiing, they don't want to stay home.  They have their friends on the hill and they have so much independence.  They can go off on their own and we know they are responsible and safe.  Rare is the place where kids can play by themselves.
> 
> You're coming into the good years when they are learning and cannot go so fast.  I cannot keep up with any of them anymore.  I watch their backs from a distance.


No I understood you.  My post was in agreement with your passion of having kids to ski with you.  I hope my son has a similar experience when he gets older where he has his skiing buddies at Wildcat doing the very same things.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2018)

Youth sports these days, for those who currently don't have kids actively involved in them, is way different than they used to be....

Most youth sports, past the entry level leagues, are becoming year round commitments, especially once one's kids get past the age of say 10 or 11...

This really has exacerbated the Spring family skiing fall off in my opinion... Went through it in my own house over the last few years where my kids both chose to stop playing competitive level soccer as their coaches were requiring year round commitment and mandatory weekends from March 1st on. I was proud my kids chose their love of skiing and ski racing in particular over soccer. Hence why this coming weekend will be our 23rd straight on the slopes!!

Youth sports has changed for many reasons in the last 10 to 15yrs for sure.... And I'm not so sure in a good way either....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 2, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> No I understood you.  My post was in agreement with your passion of having kids to ski with you.



Nothin' better!!!  Just did a 10 day trip with my twin 6yo girls.  They've progressed a lot this year.  Most importantly they now know how to use the singles line.


----------



## mister moose (Apr 2, 2018)

Spring skiing after April 15th is almost a different sport.  The snow, terrain, and technique are all different.  It's not about expansive terrain, white capped mountains, or a fresh snowfall.  It isn't for the 10 day a year skier, 10 day legs won't cut it.  

Spring skiing is about crisp mornings waiting for the snow to soften, big moguls, BBQs slope side, bands on the deck, and a bumper community where many on the hill know each other.  It's a gathering from all over the Northeast, and while the numbers are smaller, the dedication is greater.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 2, 2018)

New household projects/chores and dealing with new finances = all the crap that comes with getting older, mixed have new footbeds and orthotics made(winter & spring/summer) for new degrees of pronation..and now that Spring is nearing...I have water samples from various streams/brooks to gather in the coming month+ to submit and some spring/summer circuit boards to build that help me maintain a few workmates' applications to measure this and that...are rigged up & stashed away in the woods in various locales...my PT job that I actually DO love...so all in all...my intended western skiing has goten ditched....but my stance is greatly improved for both walking/sprinting and skiing so I'm happy there.  What a tradeoff huh!!!!uke::lol::lol:.
So that's where my skiing season went....not mentioning the frigid December temps we all got....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 2, 2018)

drjeff said:


> *Most youth sports, past the entry level leagues, are becoming year round commitments*, especially once one's kids get *past the age of say 10 or 11...*



*TRANSLATION: * Parents with subconscious psychological low self-esteem must "prove" their worth in life through their children's successes. 

Screw that.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 3, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i am constantly reassured that my decision to never have kids is a great one.



The research is well settled on this.  People without kids are happier earlier in life, but are less happy later in life.  It’s a question of when you want your happiness.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 3, 2018)

I haven't missed not having kids yet.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I haven't missed not having kids yet.



Me neither, the dog is enough to worry about.


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Me neither, the dog is enough to worry about.



Even a dog is too much for me. We decided to go childless early on and now I’m 48. Weekend getaway decisions are made last minute and I just can’t be bothered with pet concerns. She wants a cat but I’m going to resist that as long as I can.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 3, 2018)

Ahh, the rhythm of the season.  I just love every part.  The anticipation of the start and launching into the season.  The top to bottom training runs early on.  Watching the weather for the first big storm.  That first time that the woods and natural trials are real good.  The deep snow period that those special places become an option.  Then it all changes with the Spring and the corn cycles and the party season with warm days and bands on the plaza and finally closing day.  We have no kids and have long made family aware that weekends are not an option unless it is a totally special occasion or something in the late afternoon on Sunday.
I am not sure of others rhythms at particular hills but the community at Sugarbush is special.  The locals and regular pass holders have a strong bond.  We are the first at the hill in the fall, ski together and end the day at the Castlerock and the Wunderbar.  Things get busy with the onslaught of the vacationers and quad-packers.  The spring comes and we get the mountain back and it is the same people year in and year out at the end.  This year I did not get enough pow and was sad last week to see it all go.  But this weekend reminded me that I love the spring with the parties and bands and general baffoonery.  I will be there until it is over like all the others I ski with.  And then Mountain biking season starts with the same cast of characters.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 3, 2018)

Good input everyone! 

I had a theory about other activities and kids being over scheduled. So it's good to get some insight. 

I've always wanted to ski south of the equator during the typical off season. That would be a ton of fun. To have the ability to spend a few weeks down there and really get some skiing in would be spectacular.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 3, 2018)

Edd said:


> Even a dog is too much for me. We decided to go childless early on and now I’m 48. Weekend getaway decisions are made last minute and I just can’t be bothered with pet concerns. She wants a cat but I’m going to resist that as long as I can.



We have decided not to get a new dog after putting our last one down. It makes going away easier as you don't have the added expense of kenneling or having a local kid watch them. We may reconsider when we are older. Cats are easy and can be left alone for a long weekend or a week with one visit from someone in the middle of the week. The kids now are at the age (one in college, a 17 and 15 year old) that we can leave them alone for a night or 2 to get away. They are much better behaved than I was as I would have had a keger if I was left alone at that age.


----------



## tumbler (Apr 3, 2018)

Hawk said:


> Ahh, the rhythm of the season.  I just love every part.  The anticipation of the start and launching into the season.  The top to bottom training runs early on.  Watching the weather for the first big storm.  That first time that the woods and natural trials are real good.  The deep snow period that those special places become an option.  Then it all changes with the Spring and the corn cycles and the party season with warm days and bands on the plaza and finally closing day.  We have no kids and have long made family aware that weekends are not an option unless it is a totally special occasion or something in the late afternoon on Sunday.
> I am not sure of others rhythms at particular hills but the community at Sugarbush is special.  The locals and regular pass holders have a strong bond.  We are the first at the hill in the fall, ski together and end the day at the Castlerock and the Wunderbar.  Things get busy with the onslaught of the vacationers and quad-packers.  The spring comes and we get the mountain back and it is the same people year in and year out at the end.  This year I did not get enough pow and was sad last week to see it all go.  But this weekend reminded me that I love the spring with the parties and bands and general baffoonery.  I will be there until it is over like all the others I ski with.  And then Mountain biking season starts with the same cast of characters.



Well put.  This is why we have been there for over 20 years, both winter and summer.  Had to be done a few weekends earlier than usual for family stuff and non-skiing vacation.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 3, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> This! My son is 25 now and I only get to ski with him a few times a  year. Cherish the moments!


Yup. My 22yo and her BF skied on Saturday with us. Well he's a novice so we didn't actually ski much together lol. But having an adult lunch on mountain was fun. My 12yo who started at 2.5 and is an awesome skier HATES it!  I tell him there was some type of hospital mix up. He is so grateful his ski program (aka "torture") is over. He refuses to ski with us the rest of the year.  I keep hoping it's a phase (older 2 had a similar but not as strong phases they got through lol).  He could play soccer 24/7...

But I know, as a family, skiing will be a constant glue. I see our little ski place being a magnet (as long as we pick up ski tickets lol) for years.  Who wants to visit Mom and dad in boring suburbs?  Instead we'll gather where there is skiing and stuff to do - we've already moved Xmas up there. 

At at the same - I enjoy watching my son play soccer and the kids other sports (cheerleading and skiing clash - but my girl could still do that and ski coach this winter) - so it's not as hard to give up a ski day for it. Years go so fast - you never know when the "last" will be - but I'm confident there will be no "last" in skiing for me and my kids. I just enjoy whatever they do, it's a gift.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> *TRANSLATION: * Parents with subconscious psychological low self-esteem must "prove" their worth in life through their children's successes.
> 
> Screw that.


. Haha....none of my kids have gone the "elite" route.  For my son, I was lobbied hard for him to join one - literally...phone call, texts, told about the caliber of the coaching, this, that, yadda yadda. Said no (forget about the crazy $ too).  Son is too young (we did not red shirt him even tho he is born last day before cut off).  Then next season, we agreed it was worth it. So he tried out. Didn't make it. Hmmmmm....wtf?!  lol. And now that I've had 2 kids go through HS with these kids who were part of these programs - very few end up playing in college or beyond HS. I think sports are AMAZING for kids and played lots as a kid. But the fun is sucked out of it, in my opinion. Politics, $...  Its sad actually. I was never a star, was pretty mediocre lol - but I loved playing and the entire team atmosphere for HS kids is invaluable (at a time they could easily go off the rails..).  I like "free range" living haha...


----------



## jimk (Apr 3, 2018)

Spring is the time of the season we diehards receive as a gift for outlasting all the casual skiers.

Seeing our kids succeed at skiing (or life) is a gift we parents receive for putting someone ahead of ourselves – except on powder days;-)


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 3, 2018)

Edd said:


> Even a dog is too much for me. We decided to go childless early on and now I’m 48. Weekend getaway decisions are made last minute and I just can’t be bothered with pet concerns. She wants a cat but I’m going to resist that as long as I can.



I don't blame you. I love my dog dearly, but when her time is up, I won't be replacing her anytime soon. I'd like to have that freedom back. She does travel with me almost everywhere I go except Florida.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I haven't missed not having kids yet.



You should thank god your parents didn't feel that way.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 3, 2018)

Do ski family kids play more team sports on average than normal kids?  And if team sports are year round activities these days, why would they only affect skier numbers in the late season?  Sounds like this team sport epidemic ought to make it easier for parents to ski.  Just drop them off at the Y and let the team sport coaches take care of them for the day.  Or is team sport practice now a spectator event for team sport parents?  Maybe team sport parents should just get their kids hooked on video games early and they'll miss that period in youth when playing team sports is considered cool and desirable.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 3, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> Do ski family kids play more team sports on average than normal kids?  And if team sports are year round activities these days, why would they only affect skier numbers in the late season?  Sounds like this team sport epidemic ought to make it easier for parents to ski.  Just drop them off at the Y and let the team sport coaches take care of them for the day.  Or is team sport practice now a spectator event for team sport parents?  Maybe team sport parents should just get their kids hooked on video games early and they'll miss that period in youth when playing team sports is considered cool and desirable.



it really is just winter team sports that I brain washed my kids to hate (basketball) that effect regular season skiing. My kids did do indoor soccer but that was mostly weekdays and some weekend nights. Always told the coach that weekend games would be hit or miss. 
Spring sports starting is more the issue with spring skiing. Once in high school though almost everything is during the week so weekends are still free. My oldest played AAU baseball which did suck up time in the spring but during the winter it was only indoor practices on weekdays. By the way he is playing in college.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 3, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> Do ski family kids play more team sports on average than normal kids?  And if team sports are year round activities these days, why would they only affect skier numbers in the late season?  Sounds like this team sport epidemic ought to make it easier for parents to ski.  Just drop them off at the Y and let the team sport coaches take care of them for the day.  Or is team sport practice now a spectator event for team sport parents?  Maybe team sport parents should just get their kids hooked on video games early and they'll miss that period in youth when playing team sports is considered cool and desirable.



Good question.  My 12yo boy would play 24/7 Fortnite if allowed...so it's a battle. He will gladly drop fortnite for soccer. He needs his claws  pulled from controller to get him skiing. Hence the reason we sign him up with ski group (really...).  

But you pose a good question. Ski families I know are generally "active".  No way they would enjoy an afternoon in mall, antiquing or sedentary.  They bike, beach, hike, kayak, boat...  speaking for myself - I go crazy if there is nothing to "do", active wise.  But also lots of musicians and art types too. But few it seems that just hang out and do nothing all day, every day...   I probably offended someone lol, as it's tough to generalize without - but skiers are active or we wouldn't be able to do it!  Omg...a good number of my peers can't do much anymore because they are getting more immobile by the year...I refuse to sit on my arse without a fight! Hopefully my kids keep up activity and keep their bodies moving in some way.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 3, 2018)

Clean the garage
Cut down trees damaged by nor'easters
Finish painting the house
Rebuild retaining walls
Build dog kennel
Tune up lawnmower
Etc...


----------



## bigbog (Apr 3, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ......Soft bumps and deteriorating glades are my jam.



+1
Areas that become glades are so nice to both ski & hike through....
________________________________
from ThinkSnow...

Clean the garage
Cut down trees damaged by nor'easters
Finish painting the house
Rebuild retaining walls
Build dog kennel
Tune up lawnmower
Etc...

ThinkSnow speaks the truth...:lol:


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 3, 2018)

For me, I will ski in spring as long as it is assured based on the forecast the snow will soften for at least 2-3 hours. If the forecast is borderline it will soften, will only soften for an hour or 2 before close, or a definite no, it's tough for me to justify taking a chance on conditions with a 2+ hour drive and being left to ski icy groomers. 

While I will ski icy groomers early season, that's more for the excitement of skiing again. Late season I am not as excited to be skiing icy groomers since I've already had my fill of them all season long. I think this is the case for others as well. 

Now if it's going to soften for an extended period and moguls and/or leftover natural will be in play, I make every effort to try and get out and ski. Soft spring bumps are one of my faves, and if there in play, I'll be skiing for the most part barring a super long drive once the closer places shut down.


----------



## tumbler (Apr 3, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> Do ski family kids play more team sports on average than normal kids?  And if team sports are year round activities these days, why would they only affect skier numbers in the late season?  Sounds like this team sport epidemic ought to make it easier for parents to ski.  Just drop them off at the Y and let the team sport coaches take care of them for the day.  Or is team sport practice now a spectator event for team sport parents?  Maybe team sport parents should just get their kids hooked on video games early and they'll miss that period in youth when playing team sports is considered cool and desirable.



Our kids play one sport per season and skiing is their winter sport.  Winter mid week tennis lessons are about it.  The pressure to play full time team sports is crazy and is not letting kids be kids.  They end up hating the sport or are not as good as they (or their parents) expected them to be and they get cut.  My kids play fall and spring team sports and the spring eats in a little to skiing but missing some early season practices happens.  I'm fully in favor of playing a team sport or two as it is important in their development and learning how to get along with others.  Skiing has always been a priority for us and our kids love it.  The freedom, independence and responsibility they have learned is invaluable.  I have to credit the Sugarbush Blazer program for this.  It is sport and lifestyle.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 3, 2018)

I stop riding because they stop spinning the lifts and/or we do not have any more snow.
Spring riding is a blast.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 3, 2018)

tumbler said:


> My kids play fall and spring team sports and the spring eats in a little to skiing but missing some early season practices happens.


Once they are in high school missing a practice doesn't fly. Although most practices are on weekdays. My sons' HS baseball team practices Sundays in the afternoon starting in April.


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2018)

JimG. said:


> You should thank god your parents didn't feel that way.



That was the choice his parents made and he made his. Different strokes.


----------



## tumbler (Apr 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Once they are in high school missing a practice doesn't fly. Although most practices are on weekdays. My sons' HS baseball team practices Sundays in the afternoon starting in April.



Yeah, luckily the high school practices are during the week.


----------



## hespeler (Apr 3, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Youth sports these days, for those who currently don't have kids actively involved in them, is way different than they used to be....
> 
> Most youth sports, past the entry level leagues, are becoming year round commitments, especially once one's kids get past the age of say 10 or 11...
> 
> ...



Completely agree with this.  I'm in the thick of it now with two kids aged 10 and 12.  Every year it gets harder to keep skiing a part of the family fabric.

Soccer is already year round but my son is still young enough that he can miss a practice here or there.  Daughter in volleyball and softball.

Kids like but don't love to ski.  They are both really, really good.  Have skied a good amount both in the East and the West.

I played baseball and hockey (we didn't ski) and I had the chance to play in college (Div 3, nothing too special) and I certainly don't remember it being all encompassing the way it is now.

My wife is obsessed with the kids' sports.  Ironically, she loves to ski and is very good at it but everything takes a back seat to team sports.  If we have a few days off, they will be in a camp for their sports.  If some other team needs a fill-in, you better believe she volunteered our kids, etc.  If we have a day off, you better bet the coach will find another team to scrimmage on our "day off."  It just never stops.  Just when I think I have a few hours to get something accomplished, there is another game or practice that comes up.  She wants to analyze our kids' development from game to game in excrutiating detail.

She played basketball growing up and is trying hard to get our son involved.  He played this season but wants to take a season off.  This is one of the few times she couldn't convince him to just play.  Basketball interferes with skiing so it freaks me out (plus I've never been a fan) but I have to support giving him the opportunity if he wants it.

I say all this but my wife is great in so many ways that make it work for us and in fairness, both of our kids are pretty open to being involved in so many activities and I don't want to deter that mindset.  I also really enjoy watching them play but there does come a point where people should have lives outside of youth sports.

Through all of this mayhem, my wife does work with me in the winter and we somehow get up skiing a few times a year.  Kids usually get 7 days or so and I usually get around 15.  We get them seasonal rentals, we've taken a trip out West for the past three seasons and she bought herself new boots so she is definitely into it.  I just see it becoming less and less of a priority year after year, especially when practices become mandatory.

For those asking about dropping the kids off at practice or camp and then going skiing.  Well maybe if you're a local but if you have to drive a few hours to get to the mountain all of the stars have to align to be able to take that trip.

For a family living in the flatlands, you pretty much have to arrange your life around skiing in the winter if you want to do it consistently.

I'm happy with the balance for now as I know as long as I can stay healthy I'll be able to ski more later in life but I'm very passionate about skiing.  I couldn't see a casual skier in my same situation moving heaven and earth just to go slide on snow.


----------



## tnt1234 (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah, living in NJ, driving a lot for good skiing, I just get kind of burned out about now.  Plus, the kids schedules change.  Plus, usually it's much warmer and March didn't have tons of snow, so it's not really a discussion come April.

But My last reasonable chance was this friday or possibly sunday, and honestly, I don't think we're going.  Temps in teh catskills are 50F weds day and 20F thursday night> friday - sounds like it's gonna be icy groomers and no spring snow....so.....not real appealing, especially given the great skiing I we all had this year.  Would love to end it with soft bumps, but not really gonna push it for marginal skiing.  Feel pretty damn satisfied and ready for spring.


----------



## John9 (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't do, or watch ball sports. Skiing, Martial arts, musical instrument are son's activities. Winter is for skiing.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 3, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Good input everyone!
> 
> I had a theory about other activities and kids being over scheduled. So it's good to get some insight.
> 
> I've always wanted to ski south of the equator during the typical off season. That would be a ton of fun. To have the ability to spend a few weeks down there and really get some skiing in would be spectacular.



Cheaper to book early and gamble on conditions..which can be pretty bad..then your stuck
Or wa it and see..
I want to hit Portillo but it would have to be the right conditions...way more steep stuff compared to Valle Nevado which is pretty mellow.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 3, 2018)

John9 said:


> Don't do, or watch ball sports. Skiing, Martial arts, musical instrument are son's activities. Winter is for skiing.



Rugged individualism > teamwork, anyway


----------



## machski (Apr 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Cheaper to book early and gamble on conditions..which can be pretty bad..then your stuck
> Or wa it and see..
> I want to hit Portillo but it would have to be the right conditions...way more steep stuff compared to Valle Nevado which is pretty mellow.


It does add to the cost, but consider NZ for summer skiing.  So much to do there besides just skiing that you are almost guaranteed a great trip even if snow conditions are sub par.  Oh, and the language thing is a non-factor.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Spring skiing is about grills, lawn chairs, sunshine and beer in the parking lot and doing it by yourself isn't the same. Maybe I need new friends who will set their priorities more in line with mine.



While I'm glad to have the friends I sometimes ski with on the these days - who needs friends?? Skip the parking lot. I find the instant camaraderie on the slopes and especially beer deck to be the most fun and most accepting "let's all party on this last day together " of any day of the year. The group vibe is social and infectious! 



mister moose said:


> Spring skiing after April 15th is almost a different sport.  The snow, terrain, and technique are all different.  It's not about expansive terrain, white capped mountains, or a fresh snowfall.  It isn't for the 10 day a year skier, 10 day legs won't cut it.
> 
> Spring skiing is about crisp mornings waiting for the snow to soften, big moguls, BBQs slope side, bands on the deck, and a bumper community where many on the hill know each other.  It's a gathering from all over the Northeast, and while the numbers are smaller, the dedication is greater.



THIS!!! I couldn't have described it better. I live for throwing around corn snow as a New England "thing", blasting music under the chairlifts, cold apres-ski beer on a sun drenched deck with warm breezes in looser garb with uncovered skin yet is not too hot or too strong sun yet!! It's almost a whole different sport. 

Those moments are also tinged with thoughts of how it's going to be another whole year before you can ski again, especially on your very last ski day when the mountain closes. It's a New England seasonal ritual. Similar for me as your last beach day on the Cape in October, making the most of and enjoying the last precious moments of the season before it transitions.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 3, 2018)

hespeler said:


> Completely agree with this.  I'm in the thick of it now with two kids aged 10 and 12.  Every year it gets harder to keep skiing a part of the family fabric.
> 
> Soccer is already year round but my son is still young enough that he can miss a practice here or there.  Daughter in volleyball and softball.
> 
> ...



Kudos to your wife lol! If your kids are onboard and she's willing to do all the work - why not?!  Luckily only one of my kids did basketball and we split weekends - sat BBall/Sunday ski.  She quit around 6/7th grade My kids are used to 3 hr car rides.  This winter half the weekends we didn't hit the road until 9pm Friday, then up early to ski. That's why I do feel bad my son is "forced" to ski Saturday's. I tell him farm children were up early to feed animals - just pretend were farmers   the routine is exhausting for me too - I tend to "apres nap" instead of socializing lol. 

but your kids are 10-12 and it will all end before you know it. So don't sweat it - I enjoy seeing my kids in sports.  But my 17yo just found out our plans to stay home this weekend - she wants to be with ski friends. Damn...schedule with teens is never clear lol, but I may end up skiing after all. Yard work be damned, it's not going anywhere


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2018)

machski said:


> It does add to the cost, but consider NZ for summer skiing.  So much to do there besides just skiing that you are almost guaranteed a great trip even if snow conditions are sub par.  Oh, and the language thing is a non-factor.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Its on the list.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2018)

NZ does sound like fun. With all the other options, that would be a solid trip.


----------



## hespeler (Apr 4, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> Kudos to your wife lol! If your kids are onboard and she's willing to do all the work - why not?!  Luckily only one of my kids did basketball and we split weekends - sat BBall/Sunday ski.  She quit around 6/7th grade My kids are used to 3 hr car rides.  This winter half the weekends we didn't hit the road until 9pm Friday, then up early to ski. That's why I do feel bad my son is "forced" to ski Saturday's. I tell him farm children were up early to feed animals - just pretend were farmers   the routine is exhausting for me too - I tend to "apres nap" instead of socializing lol.
> 
> but your kids are 10-12 and it will all end before you know it. So don't sweat it - I enjoy seeing my kids in sports.  But my 17yo just found out our plans to stay home this weekend - she wants to be with ski friends. Damn...schedule with teens is never clear lol, but I may end up skiing after all. Yard work be damned, it's not going anywhere




She doesn't do all of the work.  I split it with her 50/50.  

Unlike you, my kids don't really have friends on the hill as we don't stick to a specific mountain or are not on a specific schedule. We just ski when and where we can.  It definitely helps to have other kids their age to ski with.

One wknd my son had nothing on a (Sunday) which rarely happens.  I asked if he wanted to ski and I was pretty sure he would have said no but he said yes so just him and I went up which was special.  

I'm just hoping we can keep skiing through the teen years when all they want to do is hang with their friends and my wife can remember to not quadruple book us in winter.  Lol.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2018)

These weather reports im looking at are not promising..unless you like frozen groomers..its time for spring damn it...:


----------



## cdskier (Apr 4, 2018)

kingslug said:


> These weather reports im looking at are not promising..unless you like frozen groomers..its time for spring damn it...:



If you rush spring too early, then the season ends too quickly. I can be patient and wait for spring.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 4, 2018)

cdskier said:


> If you rush spring too early, then the season ends too quickly. I can be patient and wait for spring.


It's Spring.  There are only 4 weeks left at Sugarbush and Pond Skimming is next weekend and also Tailgate-a-palooza.  Right now is when we usually are having good spring conditions.  We are not rushing anything.  ;-)  They may have to break the ice on the pond skimming this Saturday morning.  Brrrr.  Going to be cold.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 4, 2018)

Hawk said:


> It's Spring.  There are only 4 weeks left at Sugarbush and Pond Skimming is next weekend and also Tailgate-a-palooza.  Right now is when we usually are having good spring conditions.  We are not rushing anything.  ;-)  They may have to break the ice on the pond skimming this Saturday morning.  Brrrr.  Going to be cold.



If true spring started now, I have my doubts they would last 4 more weeks... (or 5 if we're counting this weekend too)

Also wouldn't be the first time we've had "winter" weather for pond-skimming. :lol:


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 4, 2018)

For us it's a couple of things:

1.  Spring sports.  This is by far and away the biggest reason we stop.  My kids softball season started the first Friday in March.

2.  My kids have social lives of their own.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 4, 2018)

cdskier said:


> If true spring started now, I have my doubts they would last 4 more weeks... (or 5 if we're counting this weekend too)
> 
> Also wouldn't be the first time we've had "winter" weather for pond-skimming. :lol:


That is what I am saying.  Most every year the spring skiing starts around this week.  Even earlier some years.  We always make it to the last week in April.  There is a ton of snow on Steins, snowball and ripchord.  We will make it.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 4, 2018)

Hawk said:


> That is what I am saying.  Most every year the spring skiing starts around this week.  Even earlier some years.  We always make it to the last week in April.  There is a ton of snow on Steins, snowball and ripchord.  We will make it.



Last year we skied powder the first two weekends of April. Actually in looking back at some of my photos, many of the recent first week or two of April weekends look wintry even with some fresh snow several years.

I know people keep saying there's a ton of snow on Stein's, Spring Fling, etc, but to me it seems less than other years (I'm hoping to be proven wrong on this). When last weekend I was already seeing thin and barespots on snowmaking trails like Lower Ripcord and Snowball, I'm concerned. I realize they can move snow around to cover those up, but in general I think the base is much thinner than it should be for this point in the season. Our natural snowfall numbers are well below average and our temps and rainfall throughout the season have been above average. Add that up and that doesn't bode well to me for a long spring unless spring stays on the cooler side.

So yea, I'm content with winter trying to hold on a bit for another week or so before spring kicks into real high gear.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2018)

Stowe closes the 15th///11 days from now. This weekend looks cold and icy if they don't get some snow. I'll just wait and see as it doesn't cost me anything but gas to go there. K on the other hand will require lift tix and a hotel.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 4, 2018)

Is that earlier than usual for Stowe? I know they typically close a bit earlier than their neighbors to the north and south, but that still seems earlier than I remember. For some reason I thought they usually made it to the 3rd weekend of April


----------



## machski (Apr 4, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Is that earlier than usual for Stowe? I know they typically close a bit earlier than their neighbors to the north and south, but that still seems earlier than I remember. For some reason I thought they usually made it to the 3rd weekend of April



They are owned by Vail now, need we say more?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 4, 2018)

machski said:


> *They are owned by Vail now*, need we say more?



Bingo.  Ex the mountain, Stowe has been ruined by all the "upgrades" for people who dont like skiing.  The terrain's still awesome, everything else is just a sad, sad, shame.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 4, 2018)

While I fear there will be plenty of things in coming years to pin on Vail, this one had nothing to do with them.  

It was simply tied to the calendar with Easter being a week earlier than usual this year, thus closing on the second week instead of the usual third.


----------



## machski (Apr 4, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> This one I don't pin on Vail yet - it was more tied to the calendar with Easter being a week earlier than usual this year.


I call BS.  It's Vail, this will be continued moving forward.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2018)

Half their trails are open..frozen but open. They will probably close like that. One thing vail had done for the place...those little red circle things on the little poles are.EVERYWHERE...and SLOW skiing signs..awesome!  Now lets see if they charge for parking near the Gondi next season.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 5, 2018)

Believe me, there is plenty of coverage at Stowe.  The trail closures have more to do with icy conditions on steeper non groomed terrain.  They will be almost 100% open once it warms up.  I am going there Sunday because I have a free ticket.  I can report back.  This is the trouble with being owned by a corporate entity that is not located at the ski area.  Sugarbush has been marketing that they are independently owned and will operate as long as there is snow and people are interested in skiing.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 5, 2018)

Hawk said:


> Believe me, there is plenty of coverage at Stowe.  The trail closures have more to do with icy conditions on steeper non groomed terrain.  They will be almost 100% open once it warms up.  I am going there Sunday because I have a free ticket.  I can report back.



Please do!! I can't go this weekend but already scheduled the vacation time for next weekend, hoping the snow holds up for another week.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll be there next weekend for the close   
They have plenty of snow, and yes they closed all the hairball runs due to ICE.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2018)

Pretty simple, a day of some warm and some rain followed by a hard freeze over what is still a GOOD snowpack, will give most everyone who's open still the following choices..... #1 groom out a few core trails to make them ski/rideable for the public and then leave a bunch of the other trails (often the bump runs) closed, but still bumped up until it softens up again, or #2 burn a bunch of diesel and groom out everything to keep the trail count where it was before the freeze up....

Still amazes me how many people seem to think that it's either some conspiracy theory to close up early or that 1 day of warm and rain will cause an area to fully melt out verses the trail count drop being done for proper snow management and/or preservation of the already formed bumps that are such a staple of Spring skiing and riding enjoyment.....


----------



## abc (Apr 6, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> While I fear there will be plenty of things in coming years to pin on Vail, this one had nothing to do with them.
> 
> It was simply tied to the calendar with Easter being a week earlier than usual this year, thus closing on the second week instead of the usual third.


It may have nothing to do with Vail. They just need to close early so they could start on some more "upgrades". 



BenedictGomez said:


> Bingo.  Ex the mountain, Stowe has been ruined by all the "upgrades" for people who dont like skiing.  The terrain's still awesome, everything else is just a sad, sad, shame.


I agree the terrain is awesome, and good snow often. But the past few winter, so much snow fell in S VT or even the Cats. I haven't been motivated to go north. Save on gas/lodging money and vacation days to go out west instead.


----------



## urungus (Apr 6, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> While I fear there will be plenty of things in coming years to pin on Vail, this one had nothing to do with them.
> 
> It was simply tied to the calendar with Easter being a week earlier than usual this year, thus closing on the second week instead of the usual third.



Easter is tied to the full moon and so can vary up to a month from year to year (eg Easter Sunday was March 23 in 2008 and April 24 in 2011) ... seems crazy to tie your closing day to that, rather than a specific date or the conditions on the ground.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 6, 2018)

Actually what is funnier is early season when non skiers always ask " theres snow up there now?"


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 6, 2018)

urungus said:


> Easter is tied to the full moon and so can vary up to a month from year to year (eg Easter Sunday was March 23 in 2008 and April 24 in 2011) ... seems crazy to tie your closing day to that, rather than a specific date or the conditions on the ground.



Full disclosure - I don't know for sure that it's true. I've just heard that it's tied to Easter around town enough and from enough people over the years, that I just accepted it as true. Seemed true this year. Didn't really pay attention to past years (when I'd close out the season at Kmart).



drjeff said:


> Pretty simple, a day of some warm and some rain followed by a hard freeze over what is still a GOOD snowpack, will give most everyone who's open still the following choices..... #1 groom out a few core trails to make them ski/rideable for the public and then leave a bunch of the other trails (often the bump runs) closed, but still bumped up until it softens up again, or #2 burn a bunch of diesel and groom out everything to keep the trail count where it was before the freeze up....
> 
> Still amazes me how many people seem to think that it's either some conspiracy theory to close up early or that 1 day of warm and rain will cause an area to fully melt out verses the trail count drop being done for proper snow management and/or preservation of the already formed bumps that are such a staple of Spring skiing and riding enjoyment.....



These are excellent points. The management likely would go with #1 - which happily is also what we'd want as skiers.

My fear was that some powerful fog or rain or tropical warm fronts would arrive and melt everything before I can get back up there again. Matching my sadness that XC is over for me here in my local trails and orchards around my house, since that has all now melted. 

So I agree - I can relax a bit about the resorts. It'll still be there. Thank you!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 6, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> These are excellent points. The management likely would go with #1 - which happily is also what we'd want as skiers.



Except Sugarbush...which will typically leave ungroomed trails open as long as they aren't pure glare ice. Simply rock hard frozen bumps won't result in closures typically. So if Sugarbush ever does close a trail after a thaw/freeze event...you know it must be really bad.

(Note - This is not a complaint by any means...I like this policy but it is different than many other areas so people not familiar with SB just need to be careful as they could be in for a surprise)


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Bingo.  Ex the mountain, Stowe has been ruined by all the "upgrades" for people who dont like skiing.  The terrain's still awesome, everything else is just a sad, sad, shame.



I really don't understand this...  I mean I guess I can if you believe that the ski area can thrive based on skier visits only.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Bingo.  Ex the mountain, Stowe has been ruined by all the "upgrades" for people who dont like skiing.  The terrain's still awesome, everything else is just a sad, sad, shame.


  What is this shame you speak of?  If you're referring to the new Lodge at Stowe with ice rink, theater, etc. that had nothing to do with Vail ownership.  Vail purchased Stowe in 2017, and the upgrades were all started previously.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2018)

ThinkSnow said:


> What is this shame you speak of?  If you're referring to the new Lodge at Stowe with ice rink, theater, etc. that had nothing to do with Vail ownership.  Vail purchased Stowe in 2017, and the upgrades were all started previously.



I realize that, but it will get even worse now under Vail.  As if all that construction abomination you speak of (and silly gondola that runs about 3 feet ) wasnt bad enough, now that Vail owns it all the ski club days will be removed, friendly discounts will be stripped, and it will get even more corporate.  Just wait for it.  They'll probably start charging you to park in a few years if they can somehow swing that.   I am not a fan of mega-resorts, and we're getting to the point where almost everything is a giant ski conglomerate of one form or another.   Whatever, I'm over it; the time when I will truly rage is in about 5 years when Vail buys Smuggler's Notch, that's when I'll go postal.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I realize that, but it will get even worse now under Vail.  As if all that construction abomination you speak of (and silly gondola that runs about 3 feet ) wasnt bad enough, now that Vail owns it all the ski club days will be removed, friendly discounts will be stripped, and it will get even more corporate.  Just wait for it.  They'll probably start charging you to park in a few years if they can somehow swing that.   I am not a fan of mega-resorts, and we're getting to the point where almost everything is a giant ski conglomerate of one form or another.   Whatever, I'm over it; the time when I will truly rage is in about 5 years when Vail buys Smuggler's Notch, that's when I'll go postal.



We get it already...you prefer skiing at resorts locked into the 1950's. And prices from the 1950's too. 

Ski resorts are not catering to singles or DINKs anymore. The big money is in families and families demand extra amenities and luxury accomodations. As you admit, the snow and terrain at Stowe is killer and always will be. To me that's all that matters.

Not looking forward to your definition of going postal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2018)

JimG. said:


> We get it already...you prefer skiing at resorts locked into the 1950's. And prices from the 1950's too.
> 
> Ski resorts are not catering to singles or DINKs anymore. The big money is in families and families demand extra amenities and luxury accomodations. As you admit, the snow and terrain at Stowe is killer and always will be. To me that's all that matters.
> 
> Not looking forward to your definition of going postal.



We get it already...you prefer sushi when you ski.  And mineral spas.

I just like to ski.  

To each his/her own.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 6, 2018)

It'll be a sad day when Vail buys Smuggs unless they are extremely conscious about not screwing it up.

I don't consider replacing the doubles with Quads "screwing it up". Pretty much anything else they would do, yeah.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> We get it already...you prefer sushi when you ski.  And mineral spas.
> 
> I just like to ski.
> 
> To each his/her own.



Quite wrong...not a fan of amenities but my wife is.

All I care about is the skiing. But I don't let a ski area's need to stay in business and make profit by offering those things affect whether I ski there or not. And I certainly don't criticize them for it. Or make them sound like sell outs.

Stowe is a great ski area with decades of ski history few other areas have.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2018)

JimG. said:


> *Stowe is a great ski area with decades of ski history few other areas have.*



Yes, I'm aware; I worked there for 6 seasons, which is why I might be slightly more annoyed & agitated at them tearing apart it's legacy with "improvements" than you are.

I liked the old buildings, I liked the family-friendly atmosphere, and I have no use for seaweed wrap massages.

As I said, to each his/her own....... I guess.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2018)

As a friend of Jim's, I'll say you've got the wrong read on him BG. Jim definitely is all about the skiing and nothing else.

But I do sympathize with your opinion on Stowe.  Like you, it was the home hill for me for a long time.  The town in general was home from Winter 95 through 2001.  Stowe was all about the skiing back then and hadn't gotten sucked up into the Disneyland business models of so many other areas. 48 trails on the trail map, make snow only when necessary.  

I still think it has the best combination of natural snowfall and terrain in the East.  But, yes, the soul has been ripped out of the place and Vail has and will continue to make it worse.

The two big mountain places in New England that have what you're after most in being just ski areas are Cannon and Wildcat.  It's a little bit further from NJ, but when things look good next season, book yourself for a few days in Littleton, NH.  Ski Cannon and Wildcat.  They got that feeling Stowe used to have but even more so.  

You'll get no argument from me that Northern VT gets better snow than Northern NH, but I'll take the Cannon and Wildcat experience these days and I love that they'll likely ski almost the exact same way for my grandkids.  They are classic New England skiing History preserved.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2018)

The improvements and changes started at Stowe well before Vail bought them.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 7, 2018)

Is it Groundhog Day?


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 7, 2018)

Not really sure how Vail ownership is any different than AIG ownership which went back what-- 70 years?


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 7, 2018)

I can be really blind to a ski resorts bling when they have snow and terrain, esp. if that bling keeps people off the slopes. My only complaint with Stowe over the past 20+ years I've been skiing there, is the price of day pass. Of course I do realize that the posh amenities need to be paid for, therefore that is one of the reasons in the increase in pass price. I prefer the old Mansfield lodge, and that's where you'll find me. I'm glad they can't tear that down. 

I do take issue with your use of Sushi as a definition of wealth, BG. Sushi has it's roots as a peasant food, and can now be found almost everywhere, even grocery stores,  and there's nothing more satisfying than hot sake and sushi after skiing.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 7, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> there's nothing more satisfying than hot sake and sushi after skiing.



I don’t know if I should laugh or cry.  And this is coming from someone who makes his own sushi.

Back on point, this weekend is probably it for me.  I’ve been so busy lately that I’m ready for some time at home.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 7, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I don’t know if I should laugh or cry.  And this is coming from someone who makes his own sushi.
> 
> Back on point, this weekend is probably it for me.  I’ve been so busy lately that I’m ready for some time at home.



Thanks for your obscure comment :roll: Laugh or cry ? Makes no sense in this context.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 7, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Thanks for your obscure comment :roll: Laugh or cry ? Makes no sense in this context.



I think he's not impressed with ski area sushi, probably equates it to C-store sushi.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 7, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes, I'm aware; I worked there for 6 seasons, which is why I might be slightly more annoyed & agitated at them tearing apart it's legacy with "improvements" than you are.
> 
> I liked the old buildings, I liked the family-friendly atmosphere, and I have no use for seaweed wrap massages.
> 
> As I said, to each his/her own....... I guess.



I get it. If I had that type of connection I would probably be more agitated about it. 

I learned to ski at Stowe when I was about 5. I remember Spruce Peak when it was a wooden lodge and 2 T-bars. Do I love the new development? Not really, I'm not rich enough to own a slope side mansion or condo. But as someone else mentioned I don't mind the distractions created that keep skiers off the hill. And when I'm skiing Angel Food or the Riverbed I'm not thinking about the development I'm enjoying the great skiing.

Most of that happened before Vail took over anyway. So why blame them? I'd be a lot more angry if Stowe decided to groom everything daily like PEAKS does at Hunter now. But again, my emotional attachment to the old Stowe is not as strong as yours.

BTW, I don't do seaweed wraps or mineral baths. But at risk of VTK's disapproval I will eat ski area sushi.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 7, 2018)

JimG. said:


> I think he's not impressed with ski area sushi, probably equates it to C-store sushi.



Yeah, one would think that's what he meant, the only logical obvious conclusion, but who knows when someone obfuscates in that way.

A much more direct approach, and one that lends it self to further conversation, without the lame attempt at belittlement while attempting to puff oneself up,  would have been: " I find ski area sushi lacking, and this comes from someone who prides them self as a sushi aficionado; I even make my own sushi, which is quite good I'm told, by those friends and family I serve it to."  :grin:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 7, 2018)

some folks are lucky and just get thousands of dollars of sushi COMPED


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Something tells me it is going to be a long summer on here.  This shit is just starting way too soon.  ;-)


----------



## abc (Apr 7, 2018)

I suspect it has more to do with the pretentiousness associated with sushi. 

Sushi is basically some small piece of fish/meat/veggie wrapped in rice. As pointed out, it was initially peasant food. 

Sushi is expensive because its implicit guarantee of absolute fressness. When it comes to fish, fresh is paramount. Veggie, not nearly as much. Still, it’s nothing to laugh at to have FRESH, juicy sweet veggie in a piece of sushi. 

Serving sushi in a ski resort lodge at hugely inflated price, with suspicious freshness, can be seen by some as an example of what’s so “wrong” with the latest wave of ski resort “improvement”. That said, I personally see having more food options in the base lodge, however pretentious, a welcome change.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> *The two big mountain places in New England that have what you're after most in being just ski areas are Cannon and Wildcat.*  It's a little bit further from NJ, but when things look good next season, book yourself for a few days in Littleton, NH.  Ski Cannon and Wildcat.  They got that feeling Stowe used to have but even more so.
> 
> You'll get no argument from me that Northern VT gets better snow than Northern NH, but I'll take the Cannon and Wildcat experience these days and I love that they'll likely ski almost the exact same way for my grandkids.  They are classic New England skiing History preserved.



Maybe next year I'll try them then, they're close enough I could do both in a 3-day weekend.  I do try to get to at least 1 new place I've never been per season (this year it was Magic).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2018)

abc said:


> Serving sushi in a ski resort lodge at hugely inflated price, with suspicious freshness, can be seen by some as an example of what’s so “wrong” with the latest wave of ski resort “improvement”.



Yeah, that's basically what I was going for. 



abc said:


> That said, I personally see having more food options in the base lodge, however pretentious, a welcome change.



I often give this as my example of biggest, "non-skiing, skiing related change" in the industry during my lifetime of skiing. You used to be limited to overpriced tin-foil wrapped burgers and cold fries in pretty much every lodge.  Now, even at the tiny places there tends to be solid food options.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 8, 2018)

abc said:


> I suspect it has more to do with the pretentiousness associated with sushi.



There you go again... massively projecting your own judgements onto other people... and having the supreme judgemental arrogance to tell THEM what they are feeling when they are eating or skiing something (etc). How nice. 

"People who teleski only do it to feel special over me, and people who eat sushi only do it to feel pretentious and superior over me." Say what?

Why can't you just let people eat what they like and ski what they like, without you mapping onto them the put-down elements that make you personally feel superior over them?

I hope this fits under your short reading attention span. I could go on how this feels to me like a very "Mrs. Kravitz" American set of behaviors (secretly spying on others, caring what others eat and do, and feeling the pressure to have to copy them), but this might appear as another academia intellectual Boston 'dissertation' to you (as you complained last time).

Why do you care what other people ski, and what other people eat, and sticking your nose into THEIR dining tables?


----------



## abc (Apr 8, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> There you go again... massively projecting your own judgements onto other people... and having the supreme judgemental arrogance to tell THEM what they are feeling when they are eating or skiing something (etc). How nice.
> 
> "People who teleski only do it to feel special over me, and people who eat sushi only do it to feel pretentious and superior over me." Say what?
> 
> ...


Because you’re on a freaking ski FORUM, talking instead of skiing!

Why do you care what pther people think and write? While telling others they shouldn’t care about what other people eat and ski? 

Speaking of who project one’s own presumption over strangers, was that you who wrote this: “I'm sure the same owners would much rather rent to the seniors of the Tanglewood crowd (more $$ on better food, more $$ on better wine, more $$ on better housing, better cars, the place would be even quieter and more gentile and even cleaner, than the 'weed-smelly' (potentially in their eyes) “

It’s high time you take your own advice and NOT CARE!!!

(it’s interesting you only made 40 posts, how many of them are long winded thesis attacking others? Yeah right, you demonstrated your superior attention span:roll::roll


----------



## boston_e (Apr 12, 2018)

For me at this point in the season too it becomes very weather dependent as well.  I had fully planned to go this weekend, but the rainy/cloudy/coldish forecast is not motivating me too much.


----------



## Edd (Apr 12, 2018)

2nd day in a row at Wildcat today. It was forecasted cloudy/rainy but it turned out to be a solid spring sunny day so far. Skiing is excellent. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Pez (Apr 12, 2018)

For me it's taking care of property.  My home needs spring clean up and i have an elderly father who needs my help at his home as well.  

sucks, this time of year is like the end of summer camp.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

Snowstorm on the way...and everyone I know is quitting for the season. Might be a powder day this weekend...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

boston_e said:


> For me at this point in the season too it becomes very weather dependent as well.  I had fully planned to go this weekend, but the rainy/cloudy/coldish forecast is not motivating me too much.


check out Stowe forecast..SNOW.....


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2018)

NWS Albany sometimes throws some good ones in the forecast discussion: 



> Today is Friday the 13th, and the ol` man Winter is trying to play a trick on the region for the upcoming weekend.



Looking like a mixed precip event in SoVT. Hoping to get some turns in tomorrow AM before the precip starts.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2018)

75 degrees in northern New Jersey and 35 degrees in northern Vermont.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

I cooked in the sun today working on a huge fan outside..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I cooked in the sun today working on a huge fan outside..



Made it to 83 here.  I got home from work and fixed up some of the bluebird houses from the winter, put out some "outdoor plants" that live indoors in the winter, and did some yard work.

Am I a horrible person if I admit this felt good?


----------



## SnowRock (Apr 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> check out Stowe forecast..SNOW.....



Wife is heading out of town for work tomorrow afternoon... half contemplating the 5 hour drive up to south Burlington to close out Stowe Sunday morning for the last hurrah.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

Im almost there..wet mist on 89
Sporty ride up..fog from hell and the road had huge potholes..damn near lost a wheel.. 
And...its snowing now
And now its not. Whole place frozen..no new snow. Maybe 1 more run..then?


----------



## jimk (Apr 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Made it to 83 here.  I got home from work and fixed up some of the bluebird houses from the winter, put out some "outdoor plants" that live indoors in the winter, and did some yard work.
> 
> Am I a horrible person if I admit this felt good?



I got a new battery powered Ryobi lawn mower from Home Depot for $249 and used it for the first time on Saturday 4/14/18.  I’m a dinosaur and have been cutting grass with gas powered mowers for as long as I’ve been skiing, 50+ years.  The battery power mower is kind of a fun new toy.  Almost feels like a kiddie toy mower.  Super light weight, glad I didn’t get self-propelled version.  No need.  My lot is only 10k sq ft.  This new mower is sort of cheap, but high tech at same time.  Everything is plastic on it except the blade


----------



## Glenn (Apr 16, 2018)

Quite a difference in the north country this weekend. We only hit the upper 40's for a high Saturday and then it stayed in the low 40's for most of the afternoon. Given the weather, we opted not to to ski. We had a banner day last Saturday with sunshine, fresh snow and some drinks with a friend. So we opted to end on a high note. But still had a good day cleaning up the yard in SoVT. Then we had some accumulating sleet Sunday...and from my webcam today, plowable snow overnight.


----------



## abc (Apr 16, 2018)

Went out for a bike ride Saturday! Spun away some cobwebs. That felt good. 

I took the shim out of my ski boot and put it under my cycling shoes. My knee is much happier!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 16, 2018)

Too short / slim a season for my tastes. Probably have a couple days left at Killington or maybe back to Jay too.

Last season was a different story, I almost spoiled myself. I can't ski 50 or 100 days like some of you. My job is 24/7/365 basically, so I take days off when I need to, and I work weekends so I can ski weekdays. I try to make the most of a limited schedule by getting in a variety of mountains, and checking off various must-do/to-do's off the list even if that's mostly contained to Vermont.

Having a 5 month old I will say, quite an experience, but it hasn't made me want to ski any less.

Woke up to 2-3" of slushy snow this morning in Northampton MA. Maybe next week I'll feel like dusting off the Specialized Enduro.

At least I ended the year in pretty good shape physically -- almost 30 lbs lighter than last year same time. Need to not let the fitness slip up again. My knees and my form/confidence/aggressiveness thanked me big time this year. Actually went into the season with more knee pain than I have now (none). Gotta bike.

You know, went to Jay last week for 2 days... folks ask me  "Was it worth it?"

To me it's like, what do you mean "worth it"? How many *smiles* per gallon did I get on the drive compared with how many feelings of peace mixed with feelings of total joy and exhilaration while skiing?

Enter brief spring seasonal depression. Been playing guitar for about 20 years and got back into it a bit this winter... picked up where I left off and then some, essentially. MA is now a 420 friendly state. But man, I hate going into the "off-season" when I'm still blood-thirsty for more powder.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 20, 2018)

Depression will soon set in..then ill uncover the Matzo Rocket and go for a spin.


----------



## Wicked1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Boats, motorcycles, yard work, work on truck (no garage), paint interior of house (windows opened for ventilation) etc.....


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone want to come do my yard work?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 23, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Anyone want to come do my yard work?



Sorry...I'm busy still skiing!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 23, 2018)

Have to fix some of the damage the storms did..then i can hit K this weekend.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 23, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Depression will soon set in..then ill uncover the Matzo Rocket and go for a spin.



Is that what you call your Corvette?

Text me about K this weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 23, 2018)

Yup..its the vette
Ok..want to hit k for sure


----------



## kingslug (Apr 26, 2018)

Why do some people quit around now..friggin exhausted...
5 months straight of this...but..must...keep...going...


----------



## shwilly (Apr 27, 2018)

There are a few reasons for me. We go a lot in March and April but are generally done by the end of April.

The kids' one sports season starts this weekend. We had gone 8 weekends straight and needed to give the kids a break anyway. Now we can see our flatland friends again after being flighty for months.

Everyone's closing. SR will be done this weekend, and most of the rest next weekend. In a few weeks K will be the only game in town, and we only rarely do the super late thing there.

Our season-ending run was terrific. Even though last weekend was so good it was hard to think of it as the end, we have a ton of good memories of the season.

We're finally getting some nice weather in the flatlands! There's outdoor fun to be had a lot closer than the mountains. Right now 7 months is a long time to wait, but the warmer months are good too.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 27, 2018)

I stop skiing when only Vermont is left standing.  I refuse to subsidize the economy of a state whose principal source of income is fining out-of-state drivers in phantom school zones in direct and blatant violation of the commerce clause of the U.S. Constitution.  Plus, the forecast for this weekend at K isn't looking too hot....


----------



## chuckstah (May 9, 2018)

Nice job. That had to be done. I skied SR on closing day as well, until the heavy rain moved in. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (May 10, 2018)

I keep skiing in spring for the very reason many other stop: flowers

It’s lovely out, the trees are blooming and flowers everywhere. To me, it means misery due to allergy!

So I escape to the mountains until the tree pollens are gone. That means sunny corn and slush till the very bitter end!


----------



## tumbler (May 10, 2018)

I love skiing but I also love the seasons in New England.  By the end of winter I am tired and I don't think I could do the every weekend schlep all year.  I'm looking forward to summer and its vibe and come late August I am ready to ski and enjoy that vibe.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 10, 2018)

This season actually worked out really well for me... I like to end it on a high note, if possible, rather than lapping Superstar or hiking to some white ribbons.

So a strong April with great days at Jay Peak, Killington and Sugarbush with Castlerock 100% for the finale is just where I like to leave things off until next year.

To be honest if it wasn't for a minor leg surgery I might have gone out again but things really did warm up quick and it's at the point where, for me at least, still skiing would represent a lapse in measure and reason, and would perhaps also be a sign that I need to learn to appreciate the other seasons more.


----------



## kingslug (May 11, 2018)

Tired...


----------

